# Gutter pitch - Leafguard



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

Customer called and said they are having someone re-pitch the gutters
we installed 2 yrs. ago., and charge me for adjusting them.
The reason.....I stopped out to her house because she had a gutter clog.
She had gutterguards installed that year from someone else because our
estimate for leaf-relief style was to expensive.

These guys ended up charging her a lot of money for the 3 ft. plastic type 
you can buy at any local hardware store. The had it jammed under the shingles
and said they had to do that because the the gutters were pitched to much.
She said they have like 3 inch difference from the middle to the end. I said
I have to inspect it to see if it is ok the way it is or not. These gutters are
around 40 foot runs if I remember right. 

I think the leaf guard guys are using anexcuse to cover thereselves for installing 
junk gutter guards and stuffing them undermy shingles in places. I told her not to 
touch the gutters until I see them and that gutter guard installed like that will void our 
warranty if not removed. We get a lot of ice-dams in Erie,PA. I don't want them causing a leak.
Your opinions please.

Thanks


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I tell customers with gutters your chance of ice dams increase. With basic gutter screens they increase even more. With the big buck screens like gutter helmet they increase 10 fold. My experiance is the more you spend on gutter protection the bigger your ice dams will be...

As far as advice? Don't know what to tell you sounds sketchy at best.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you have specific wording in your contract about any add on's or adjustments to the gutters, voiding the warranty, if not add that as soon as possible.

If another company installed gutter guards, I would tell the customer there is no way for me to determine if the other contractor adjusted the gutters or caused some type of failure when they did the gutter guard install.

But if you go out there and it is a simple adjustment, just take care of it and be on your way.


----------



## snowenvy (Jan 5, 2013)

*Have integrity when selling jobs.*

I can't stand it when I hear of people charging way too much for something or some improvement item and gutter guards are always at the top of the list. 

Any adjustment from any other person other than you should VOID your warranty.

Kansas City Roofing


----------



## Randall1022 (Sep 25, 2014)

Totally agree with the above statement. The more you try to avoid cleaning gutters, all be it gutter guards, leaf guards, or whatever it may be, the more you are asking for trouble in the long run. Clean them 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## rooferforlife (Mar 16, 2015)

If Ice dams are a problem there than installing bad screens and reducing the pictch is the perfect recipe for some monster Ice dams ....


----------



## SydneyRoofGutter (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, that is frustrating.
As a gutter cleaner it makes me cringe when I hear of these "gutter guard installers" that charge a fortune, install inappropriate gutter guards, and then give bad advice.

For your info, here are some of the biggest myths going around about gutter guards:
- “You don’t have to clean your gutters once you have installed Gutter Guard” 
- “Just flush your gutters every 2-3 years to prevent silt build up under the mesh”
- “Plastic type gutter guards are a waste of money”

If you hear any of these lies, then you should run for the hills, as you can be sure that they are just a salesman that has never cleaned gutters in their life.

As a general rule, if you want to find gutter guards that work, ask a gutter cleaner as opposed to a gutter guard installer, as gutter cleaners work firsthand with gutter guards every day, and they know what works and what does not.

For more information, here is a page of copy that we designed for our customers that talks about some other vital topics in regards to gutter guards, hope it helps.

http://www.gutterclean.com.au/Services/Gutter-Guard-Leaf-Screeners.htm


----------

